# The Sims 1 graphics glitch



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

I own the Sims 1 complete edition. I have played the game before on Vista and it has worked perfectly. I am getting a glitch where the menu in the lower left corner jumps up and down whenever I scroll. It makes the game jump, run slow, and is overall really annoying. Is there any possible fix for this problem?


----------



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

when I disable hardware acceleration the menu glitch stops but the game continues to jump and run slow.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello 1130210 welcome to TSF,

Please provide use with your system specs and please take a screen shot of your problem.


----------



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

report should be in file attachment I'm getting the picture now


----------



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

You cannot see the menu move at all, but what the fraps counter is doing is exactly what the menu is doing.


----------



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

My brother was having a similar problem on his computer with the Sims. On his computer he had hardware accelerating disabled and when he enabled it the menu problem went away. I have hardware accelerating enabled, could this mean that hardware accelerating isn't working correctly?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

It could be I'm not that familiar with the Sims Series, let me look around and see what I can find.


----------



## 1130210 (Aug 24, 2010)

I figured out and fixed the problem. There was corrupted files and issues with the registry and I fixed it. I appreciate your time to try and help.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok I'm glad to hear you fixed the problem please mark SOLVED.


----------



## T3mbokx (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey!
How to fix it?
That problems is Same like me..
The screen goes Boom...
You still remember how to fix this?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

T3 create a new thread telling us whats up.


----------



## T3mbokx (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok done,
come see it..


----------

